# 1R now a 3R ?



## ICE (May 1, 2014)

There is a 1R panel behind this access door.  It is located on a permitted addition but there is no permit for the sub-panel.



https://flic.kr/p/naupVp  [/URL]

It is light gauge sheet metal.  This is common where access to a jacuzzi pump is required or for a tub drain that screws together.  So it keeps the rain out. 

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/

 

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/

 

There is enough wrong on the inside.

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/

 

People on both sides of my counter think that the 1R cabinet behind the access door is not too bad.  I would like to hear what you folks think.  

Thanks


----------



## Dennis (May 1, 2014)

I don't see an issue with it either.  Obviously it looks pretty clean and dry in there so water does not seem to be a factor.  Heck the only difference between a 1 R and 3 R is the raintite enclosure and you seem to have that.


----------



## north star (May 1, 2014)

*& **+ + +** &*

Agree with ***Dennis*** !......The 1 R looks ok, but would have the

interior deficiencies fixed to compliancy before moving on.

*& **+ + +** &*


----------



## ICE (May 1, 2014)

Dennis said:
			
		

> I don't see an issue with it either.  Obviously it looks pretty clean and dry in there so water does not seem to be a factor.  Heck the only difference between a 1 R and 3 R is the raintite enclosure and you seem to have that.


I agree with that advice.


----------



## Span (May 1, 2014)

I'm not worry about 1 or 3, but I'll tell them common neutral not allowed to land on same phase and use double pole breaker.


----------

